
Show HN: GearPlan – Airbnb for music equipments (built with Meteor) - asenna
https://gearplan.com/
======
asenna
Hey HN. I built this over the past year for a client of mine and recently
launched it. I'd appreciate any feedback and would love to answer your
questions.

